# Which indie author really drew you in?



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Who are some of the indie authors that really surprised you and drew you into their world?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

In no Particular order
KA Thompson
Maureen Miller
LJ Sellers


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ed Patterson
Michael Hicks
Boyd Morrison (now semi-indie)


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

L.J. Sellers


----------



## OPWhite (Aug 4, 2012)

I've just started reading The Plight of Angels by Ian Hodge. Seems like his first novel. Epic fantasy but written in old enlgish. Now it being writting in this style may put you off but after the first few pages you don't really notice it. Gerat atmopshere and depth...so far.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Tina Boscha. Her novel, _The River in the Sea_, starts with a 15-year-old girl in Holland in WWII era accidentally hitting and killing a dog belonging to a German soldier, and that really drew me in.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Cindy Sample and Gayle Carline are two of my favorite indie authors. Both write humorous mysteries.


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

Catt Dahman of Texas. She writes horror/romance/high weirdness. Brilliant.

http://cattd.com

She's also prolific.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And soooooo many more.. But none make me cry and laugh like this series:


Although Dalglish's half-orc trilogy hit me soo hard in book 2 that it took me about 6 months before I picked up book 3.


----------



## Roz Morris (Apr 12, 2012)

philstern said:


> Who are some of the indie authors that really surprised you and drew you into their world?


Joni Rodgers and John A A Logan


----------



## 62327 (Aug 5, 2012)

Roz Morris said:


> Joni Rodgers and John A A Logan


^ Agreed.


----------



## SMRG (Aug 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey - the Wool series. Wonderful sci-fi dystopian/post apocolyptic books.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been reading a ton, almost exclusively indie, but the ones that immediately come to mind are

Suzanne Tyrpak and KC May. I also really love the voice of the NightWalkmen by Jason McIntyre. Some really amazing writing from all three. I could go on and on and list more...


----------



## Aine (Feb 3, 2012)

Stu Ayris, John A A Logan, Roz Morris, Catherine MacLeod, Brenda Sorrells, Brendan Gisby are just a few of the fine indie authors I have read recently.


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm going to agree with Hugh Howey and The Wool series


----------



## EmilyG (Jan 31, 2010)

Hugh Howey
Max Tomlinson
Steve Gilbert


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Cheryl Kaye Tardif's The River was so engrossing for me. I've read a couple other books by Tardif and have never been disappointed. 

She's not so indie now but Karen McQuestion writes beautiful stories as well. I thought her reads would be light beachy sort of stuff but so far what I've read have been beautifully crafted with plenty of layers and subplot.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

The first two I thought of were Ali Cross and Karen Amanda Hooper. They both write YA Paranormal Romance.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Bryan R. Dennis did with his fantastic debut novel An Epitaph for Coyote.

I am a huge Blake Crouch fan, as well, and love his novel RUN.  I think he might have a publishing deal, but I still think of him as in indie.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Charlotte E. English 
David Daglish
Elle LaPraim

All SF authors (my reading habits are pretty narrow). These guys rock.


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2011)

Just like smallblondehippy, I'm a sci-fi fan. One indie book I found to be really fun was this:
Confessions of a D-List Supervillain


----------



## tahliaN (Nov 6, 2011)

Three leap to mind immediately
Linda Gillard - mutlilayered contemporary fiction 

Krisi Keley - paranormal/ historical fiction

Jonathan Gould -humorous fantasy


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

SMRG said:


> Hugh Howey - the Wool series. Wonderful sci-fi dystopian/post apocolyptic books.


HANDS DOWN AND FLAT OUT IT WAS HUGH'ES WOOL SERIES!

chris


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

The first to attract my attention was Randolph Lalonde's Origins (Spinward Fringe).
Red Tash's Wizard creatively humorous short stories have made a large impact with me.
But Hugh Howey's Wool is a masterpiece of creativity and excellent writing style.


----------



## Dragonfly Editing (Janet) (May 29, 2012)

First started reading Indie books 

Megan Duncan
JL Bryan
Sarra Cannon
Penelope Fletcher
Megg Jensen

Can't stop reading Indie authors now. So many fresh ideas!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Big fan of Boyd Morrison!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

A really obvious one but probably Amanda Hocking. I'd never considered self publishing as an option before I read her books. I like Imogen Rose as well, although I haven't read her Bonfire Chronicles books yet even though we coincidentally share the same cover artist


----------



## Margo Karasek (Feb 29, 2012)

The first indie book I ever read was one by Rachel Schurig. It was chick lit and I thought it on par (if not better than) most of the traditionally published books in the genre. That's what opened my eyes to all these exciting new opportunities.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

sarahdalton said:


> A really obvious one but probably Amanda Hocking. I'd never considered self publishing as an option before I read her books. I like Imogen Rose as well, although I haven't read her Bonfire Chronicles books yet even though we coincidentally share the same cover artist


Oh my, you really need to read the Bonfire Chronicles, they are just made of awesome. I think I devoured them both and want to start _Faustine_ here soon too.

I honestly don't remember which indie author I tried first, I tried so many at one time but I have a ton of favorites now and the really awesome part is that a lot of my favorites are now traditionally published authors! It is fun to be able to say I remember when they were self published.


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

Hugh is my current fave but Blake Crouch's "Run" was the first indie book I bought and read right after buying a kindle and will always hold that special place in my heart.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Many have, but right now Blake Crouch's new one (PINES) has me hooked so deeply that there is no opportunity for humane catch and release.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

A big shout-out to two KB authors:



I'm really into sci-fi post-apocalyptics and dystopians, and Hugh's Wool series is phenomenal. I love how character-driven it is, and Hugh is great at writing about human beings' foibles and petty jealousies.



I thought this book was so genuine and funny. The characters just felt so real to me, and I actually welled up at one part. Dalya has a great, engaging writing style.

I also loved:



Ee is publishing with Amazon now, but she self-published this book. It had a great female main character, a really believable and well-done romance, and her world building is amazing. Plus, this has one of THE creepiest ending sequences I've ever read. It still gives me the shivers every time I think about it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for this thread - I've enjoyed it and picked up some good recommendations. And, been reminded about several great books I've read from these indie authors - specifically, Hugh Howey, David Daglish, David McAfee, and Blake Crouch. Got a few of the others in my to-read list.

We've featured this thread in our Kindleboards blog - check that out!

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/08/20-indie-authors-that-thrill-and-inspire.html


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bella Andre's Sullivan series, Marie Force's McCarthy Series, Jamie McGuire's Beautiful Disaster, Catherine Bybee, Wife by Wednesday, Darcie Chan, Mill River Recluse, and Anna Kyss, Wings of Shadow (first in a trilogy), Tracie Garvis, On the Island, Danielle Younge-Ullman, Falling Under, and Ryan Winfield, South of Bixby Bridge.

I've bought way more than this, but these are the Indie authors that made me lose time and sleep, reading their books in one sitting until done and looking eagerly to see what else they had available.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

The indie author I've enjoyed most (not necessarily the _best_ I've read) is Andrew Mayne's _The Monster in the Mist_, the first book in his "Chronological Man" series.

http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Mist-Chronological-Adventure-ebook/dp/B0056A295I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345914227&sr=8-1&keywords=chronological+man

At $.99 it's a steal, and I bought the next book in the series a few chapters in.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I liked Amanda Hocking, Zoe Winters, Dakota Franklin, Mazie Bliss (short stories), Andre Jute and others who maybe Indie or not. (I will have to look up to see where they were published.) 

Anymore, I find it harder to tell if someone is Indie or not - there are gems and rotten apples on both sides of the fence.

For Example: I just picked up the 3rd book in a series where the e-book download was corrupted. It was a cozy mystery - completely lacking tension and conflict. I will tell you it was a Penguin book.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Brooklyn Hudson. Her supernatural thriller "Wishbone" is one of the best I've read this year.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Margaret Lake was my first Indy I ever read, as far as I can tell. 

 

Since I love romance, especially historical, that is what I gravitate towards.

I also loved  which deserves more mentions that it seems to get.

Then of course there is Monique's Time travel series, I still have to read #3

  

These are some of the first published indy books I read I can think off, without checking my lists. I also read a lot of backlist re releases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike Hicks was the first indie author I ever read: In Her Name

Blue chicks rock!

Betsy


----------



## amygamet (Aug 26, 2012)

Love me some Trish McCallan--romantic suspense. Of course, I pick a book that's not available at the moment, but it's still worth sharing. The vocabulary's a little shocking at first, but I got over it and really enjoyed the story. Managed to keep up the pace from start to finish.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Read some Steampunk by Micheal Coorlim this weekend. 

I picked up his collection of Bartleby and James adventures. They were nicely written, though I think he got his Catholic and Anglican religions confused.

My husband enjoyed Bob Mayer's books.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ed Patterson was the first, I am pretty sure. Since then there have been quite a few but anyone who hasn't read Ed's books really should. And he has quite a range of genres to choose from.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

Noah Cicero
Edward Mullany
Fawzy Zablah


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Michael Hicks and Boyd Morrison


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

I've read a bunch of indies and found some great ones.

I think Boyd Morrison is the strongest Indie I've read.

I also like:

Tom Adair
Mike Faricy
Joshua Graham
LJ Sellers
Diane Capri


----------

